

What's Really Scary About Heartbleed - wfn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/10/whats-really-scary-about-heartbleed/

======
wfn
_The OpenSSL code library on which so many companies rely for their Web
security only has one dude working on the project full-time.

[...]

Steve Marquess, president of the OpenSSL Software Foundation, a separate
entity that solicits funding for the team that manages the code, said its 2013
budget was less than $1 million.

That’s despite the fact that up to two-thirds of the Web relies on it.

[...]

“Large portions of the software infrastructure of the Internet are built and
maintained by volunteers, who get little reward when their code works well but
are blamed, and sometimes savagely derided, when it fails,” writes Foster in
the New Yorker.

[...]_

[!!! ->] _Anyone who gave OpenSSL $20,000 or more got its logo on their
website according to their donation page. There are no logos on their website.
This week, its most famous week ever, the organization has received a paltry
$841.70 in donations._

